# Relocating air handler



## BabsHoney (Jul 25, 2012)

Any house you buy is going to have a myriad of problems and repairs it needs, not to mention things you want to change just because you feel like it. 
Plus, different areas mean wildly different costs, not too mention the differences in costs between DIY and hiring pros versus hacks. 

If you want to buy a house you need a budget for all of this. 

As for this particular house, get a good inspection and make sure you ask your inspector these questions. Then make your decision.


----------



## Tinkster (Jan 11, 2013)

You're no help. I already knew all that! 
Can someone out there let me know a ballpark figure to do this? I am not concerned about other problems right now.
Even though my area is Dunedin, FL, the ballpark figure will likely cover most areas.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd charge about 2k-3k upon how much was involved, for just the move of existing equipment. You're going to have to extend and reduce ductwork, re-run drains and copper linesets which include a pump down of the refrigerant and then a vacuum, extend and re-work electrical, etc. Having said that out loud I'd be more inclined to say 3k, not 2. 

A new air handler can cost a few thousand (installed and warrantied) as well dependent upon which brand, efficiency, model, etc.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

If noise is a concern with the unit being above the closet you might want to simply check out motor upgrades.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Between 1500 and 4500 would be my guess.

You may not be allowed to move it to the attic space above the garage. Some areas of Florida will prohibit it. 

Moving it into the garage itself has certain codes that must be met to have it in the garage.

Only having contractors come out and look and give you estimates, will you really know what it will cost.

In NYC it would probably 6000. In some parts of Ill it would only cost 1000 bucks.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Not hundreds.:no: Your talking a lot of work for a hvac guy. I would figure at least a couple thousand.


----------



## phillipwechsler (10 mo ago)

Tinkster said:


> You're no help. I already knew all that!
> Can someone out there let me know a ballpark figure to do this? I am not concerned about other problems right now.
> Even though my area is Dunedin, FL, the ballpark figure will likely cover most areas.


1500-2k


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

phillipwechsler said:


> 1500-2k


Your quoting a 9 year old post, from a member that hasn’t been to this site in 8 years.


----------

